# How to cut in butter without a pastry cutter?



## JenLee09 (Mar 25, 2009)

I realize that this is a truely amature question & once upon a time I knew the answer, but in the event that I do not have a pastry cutter how can I pull of cutting butter into a biscuit batter? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 25, 2009)

You can use a fork or several knives.  They should work just fine.


----------



## JenLee09 (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought about that, but was kinda hoping there was a more effective way. I distantly recall using such a process & it was a bit more difficult than I would have liked. I suppose that if a girl wants biscuits she will travel to the ends of the earth to achieve such bliss. =) Thank you again.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 25, 2009)

Put your flour and butter into a food processor with the knife blade and pulse it to the correct consistency (pea size lumps). If you don't have a food processor or a pastry cutter ... you're stuck with the knife or fork idea.


----------



## JenLee09 (Mar 25, 2009)

*What I was thinking!*

Excellent! Thank you for clearning up my mind flirp. Thats the exact process that I was looking for. Au Reivour'


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 25, 2009)

JenLee09 said:


> I thought about that, but was kinda hoping there was a more effective way. I distantly recall using such a process & it was a bit more difficult than I would have liked. I suppose that if a girl wants biscuits she will travel to the ends of the earth to achieve such bliss. =) Thank you again.



Miss Jenlee...If ya lookin for biscuit bliss..use a fork...Great Grand-ma did!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 25, 2009)

I smetimes just use my hands - that's the way my grandma did it. But do it FAST. The heat rom your hands will quickly melt the butter/lard/shortening. Helps to put your hands in cold water first.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 25, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Jenlee...If ya lookin for biscuit bliss..use a fork...Great Grand-ma did!


 
My grandma used her fingertips, and so, usually, do I.  Otherwise, I go for the Cuisinart!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 25, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> My grandma used her fingertips, and so, usually, do I.  Otherwise, I go for the Cuisinart!



I'll remember that.....


----------



## Claire (Mar 25, 2009)

I learned to cook pastry via home ec in the late 60s/early 70s.  In other words, before food processers.  We were taught to use two knives and cut it (both for biscuits and pie dough).  Fingers, we were told, would warm the butter too much.  We were taught cold butter, two knives.


----------

